# Cabelas 3x10x40 Powder Horn ML Scope...



## Sabotloader

Big Brown stopped today, Terry was gone - that was good, but the driver left a good sized Cabelas box.

The scope has arrived... first impressions - I think it might just be an alright scope. I can not imagine the lenses are the best in the world but dang they are clear. It does have a fast focus ring, which when you are blind like me is really nice. It really does feel light also, can not imagine that is is going to add much to the weight of the gun.

The turrent adjustment knobs are very easy to hold and turn. Fairly positive 1/4 min clicks... another interesting fact - the scope comes with a very small allen wrench... After you are zeroed you can use the wrench to lossen the turrent knob and set it to zero. With that ability you have an opportunity to use it somewhat as a tactile scope if you do your home work.

Eye relief... the book says 3.75 - I am not sure of that yet. Just holding it out in front of me on 3 power - when I measure from my eye to the lens it is right at 5" and when I go to 10 power it seems to be right at 4". It will be really nice to get it mounted and measure all of that again. But, inatially, it looks good.

Here is a picture with a Bushnell Elite 3200 in the background. They are vertually the same length. Not suggesting that they are coming from the overseas Bushnell factory as the eye piece is completely different - like someone suggested more like an Omega eye piece.










Have not got anything to put it on right now - but I am hoping to get another Rem 700 ml SS - 45 cal by the end of the next week - I will mount it on that gun and give it a go...

Next test - right now it is going in the refrerator overnight... I'll take it out in the morning and see how it handles the cold moist temps in the refer...

A little more on this new *Cabelas* ML scope.

Finally had time to mount the scope on a Remington 700ml (45 cal). I used Weaver bases and Warne QD rings.

The scope is amazing clear, @ $99's the glass can not be the greatest in the world, or may it can be better than I am thinking. It runs from 3 to 10 power very nicely - I can not see nor do I percieve a change in focus. With my eye sight I have the 'fast focus' eye piece turned out about 1/2 way.

Just for drill I asked Terry to measure eye relief for me. I was pleasently surprised. For me with the scope on 3 power Terry measures 4 1/2" and with the scope on 10 power she measured 4 1/8".










Hopefully, I will get a chance to shoot a sight-in target before the end of August - but time is so short and the temp s so hot...


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice looking scope Mike, had a chance touse it yet?
You need to find a 700 in 54 cal then you could throw those big old 300gr. 50 cal golddots thru it. I bet that would knock a elks belly in the dirt.

 Al


----------

